# LILO vs. GRUB

## sisqbatas

Hola a todos,

 Acabo de instalar Gentoo 1.4 rc2 en mi maquina y tengo una duda sobre el boot loader que espero que alguien me pueda resolver: 

 Cuales son las ventajas de GRUB sobre LILO? He visto que en la instalacion recomiendan GRUB, pero lo intente instalar en el MBR (tengo el hda con tres particiones --> 1para win2k, y 2 para gentoo: etx3 y swap) y algo debi hacer mal, porque al arrancar me salia la palabra GRUB en la pantalla y ... no hacia nada mas  :Very Happy: 

  Al final acabe rearrancando desde el LiveCD otra vez y configurando LILO, con el que estoy mas familiarizado.

 Hay alguna razon de peso para pasarme a GRUB? Si es asi, ya os solicitare ayuda con la configuracion del susodicho  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

 Gracias

 Ferran

----------

## Asth

El error ese , de que te salga la palabdra grub > en un tipo de prompt suele radicar en una mala configuración de grub, en el tema de sintaxis  o localización de los ficheros de configuración.

----------

## NakO

yo usaba lilo y ahora grub y no noto mucha diferencia...

----------

## Yans

Yo prefiero Grub me gusta mas que Lilo aunque como ya han dicho non hay mucha diferencia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hefistion

grub permite arrancar con una mini shell, lo cual puede ser muy util, sobre todo a la hora de recuperar fs defectuosos, entre otras cosas.

----------

## Javier Lopez

Una cosa q me gusta de Grub, es q no has de volver a ejecutarlo cuando recompilas el kernel, cosa q si tenía que hacer con lilo o no arrancaba. 

Hablando de grub. Alguien ha conseguido poner una splashimage con la versión 0.92 o 0.93? A mí con la versión 0.91 me funcionaba sin problemas pero ahora no hay manera.

----------

## darkbyte

Hmmmmm creo que tu problema se debe a que no tienes las tres particiones  para gentoo... esto es:

```
 /boot

/

swap
```

Normalmente, grub se instala en /boot, asegurate de copiar la bzImage a /boot, crear el archivo de configuracion grub/grub.conf y hacer en enlace simbolico....

```
#ln -s /boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

Vuelve de buelta a instalar grub en el MBR, e indicale donde esta tu particion boot...

Espero que te sirva de algo..

Suerte.

-darkbyte

----------

## Hefistion

ya puestos t importaria decirme como instaslte el splashimage

(me ahorrarias unas cuanstas horas de busqueda en google)  :Wink: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> ya puestos t importaria decirme como instaslte el splashimage
> 
> (me ahorrarias unas cuanstas horas de busqueda en google) 

 

Pues añadiendo una línea en grub.conf tal que:

splashimage=(partición)ruta_fichero_image 

como por ejemplo

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

Aunque repito q a mí sólo me funcionó con la versión 0.91, con las nuevas no hay manera.  Las imágenes las saque de http://gentoo.tkdack.com/node.php?title=Grub%20Splash%20Screens

Ahí también explican como crear una tú mismo.

----------

## azote

grub es mejor para mi ....

cada vez que corria lilo despues de compilar el kernel .. me daba miedo de que algo no fuera a funcionar ... ahora con grun estoy seguro de q no le va a pasar nada!! 

Grub para todo el mundo!!!

----------

## jBilbo

Siempre se tiene que tener una entrada a un kernel antiguo que funciona bien por si el nuevo no tira. Realmente da igual que bootloader utilices porque son practicamente iguales, Grub tiene un consola con variedad de comandos, no tienes que ejecutarlo cada vez que haces cambios pero la sintaxis es más confusa. Viceversa con LILO, aunque con éste gracias al parche de SUSE se pueden crear menus dinámicos y mucho más bonitos que en el Grub...

 *azote wrote:*   

> grub es mejor para mi ....
> 
> cada vez que corria lilo despues de compilar el kernel .. me daba miedo de que algo no fuera a funcionar ... ahora con grun estoy seguro de q no le va a pasar nada!! 
> 
> Grub para todo el mundo!!!

 

----------

## Yans

yo soy de la opinion que GRUB es mejor en algunas cosa aunque la opciones al inicio pueden dar un poco de problemas   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Hefistion

y tanto hablar de GRUB, pues haber si alguien ha tenido narices a instalar un splashimage al GRUB    :Laughing: 

(q lo postee pq yo no tengo narices   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## jBilbo

trozo de /boot/grub/grub.conf :

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/powered-by.xpm.gz

 

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.18-r3 root=/dev/hda4 vga=788

```

La imágenes  *xpm.gz estan en /boot/grub

root(hd0,2) ---> hda3

```

$ df -h | grep hda3

/dev/hda3              92M   13M   74M  15% /boot

```

Es decir, tengo el kernel en la misma partición que la splashimage, la boot. Si no tienes separada la /boot de la root (/), simplemente pon la de root.

Supongo sabrás que Grub trata con numeros que comienzan desde cero, es decir (por ejemplo):

hda1 --> hd0,0

hda2 --> hd0,1

hda3 --> hd0,2

hdb1 --> hd1,0

[...]

y así con todas. Una vez te acostumbras es facil.

Nota: Si siempre te sale la línea de comandos de Grub puede ser que tengas mal puesto también el kernel y no te lo coja, pues por defecto Grub sale con un menu, sin imágen eso sí, pero funcional como cualquiera.

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> y tanto hablar de GRUB, pues haber si alguien ha tenido narices a instalar un splashimage al GRUB   
> 
> (q lo postee pq yo no tengo narices   )

 

----------

## Javier Lopez

jBilbo:

Qué versión de Grub usas ?   

Tienes alguna partición reiserfs ?

A mí todo me iba perfectamente con la 0.91, pero tras convertir la partición root a reiserfs (tengo otra partición de boot) y hacer un emerge world q actualizó grub a la versión 0.92 (y el kernel entre otras cosas), dejó de aparecer la splash, me aparece el menú con el fondo negro. 

He repasado grub.conf muchas veces y no le veo ningún fallo, todas las opciones del menú funcionan, he hecho un link de grub.conf a menu.lst , he reinstalado grub en otra partición ... 

En fín q no hay manera ... le he dejado por imposible.

----------

## jBilbo

Versión de mi Grub ---> grub-0.92-r1

Y no, no tengo ninguna partición Reiserfs, dejé de utilizar Reiserfs porque se ve que tiene algunos fallos gordos todavía... como pérdida de datos cuando se llena el disco, etc... Utilizo siempre Ext3 y por ahora sin problemas (y se me ha llenado el disco  :Very Happy: ).

A ver... podrías poner tu menu.lst, un ls al /boot y al /boot/grub y un df para ver las particiones que tienes... igual, sinó yo, alguien puede ver dónde está el fallo.

 *Javier Lopez wrote:*   

> jBilbo:
> 
> Qué versión de Grub usas ?   
> 
> Tienes alguna partición reiserfs ?
> ...

 

----------

## Hefistion

mi menu.lst

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(h0,5) /boot/grub/misplash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7 hdd=ide-scsi vga=788

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

ls -l de mi /boot

```

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            1 Feb  9 14:39 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1071459 Feb 23 14:15 bzImage

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1072974 Feb 23 14:12 bzImage.orig

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          480 Feb 25 14:31 grub

```

ls -l /boot/grub

```

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         7776 Feb  9 19:18 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         7472 Feb  9 19:18 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         6816 Feb  9 19:18 ffs_stage1_5

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            8 Feb  9 22:48 grub.conf -> menu.lst

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         8416 Feb  9 19:18 jfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          205 Feb 26 21:54 menu.lst

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         6976 Feb  9 19:18 minix_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        36328 Feb 25 14:31 misplash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         9344 Feb  9 19:18 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        33856 Feb  9 19:18 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          512 Feb  9 19:18 stage1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       102436 Feb  9 19:18 stage2

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         6464 Feb  9 19:18 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         9096 Feb  9 19:18 xfs_stage1_5

```

df

```

/dev/hda7              2931732   1889528   1042204  65% /

tmpfs                     2048        20      2028   1% /mnt/.init.d

/dev/hda8             40040752   3977276  36063476  10% /home

/dev/hda5             29288208   4634864  24653344  16% /mnt/win_d

/dev/hdc1              9950528   2292248   7658280  24% /mnt/win_e

tmpfs                   225096         0    225096   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda6               200768     35204    165564  18% /boot

```

version de grub 0.92-r1

haber si somos capace de darle pal pelo al grub   :Wink: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> mi menu.lst
> 
> ```
> 
> splashimage=(h0,5) /boot/grub/misplash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

Esta linea está fatal   :Very Happy: 

Linea correcta:

```

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/misplash.xpm.gz

```

Fíjate en hd0,5, la "d" y también en el espacio entre (hd0,5) y /boot/..., no tiene que haber ningún espacio.

Prueba y yo creo que te tiene que funcionar.

----------

## Hefistion

hola de nuevo, no habia ningun espacio en blanco, al copiar y pegar debi de ponerlo sin darme cuenta, lo he puesto todo como dices pero no me saca ninguna imagen, me sale el modo texto de grub. grrrrrrrrrr

----------

## jBilbo

Entonces asegúrate que la imágen misplash.xpm.gz cumpla los estándares de Grub en cuanto a imágen, es decir, que sea válida. Lo más fácil es que te bajes una de las que han dixo en un post anterior, una de estas:

http://gentoo.tkdack.com/node.php?title=Grub%20Splash%20Screens

A ver si hay suerte...

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> hola de nuevo, no habia ningun espacio en blanco, al copiar y pegar debi de ponerlo sin darme cuenta, lo he puesto todo como dices pero no me saca ninguna imagen, me sale el modo texto de grub. grrrrrrrrrr

 

----------

## Hefistion

de ahi me baje el splash pero na de na.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jBilbo

Buff, pues no se me ocurre qué puede ser entonces, parece que la conf no es. Prueba a recompilar el Grub, en un post anterior se comenta que fué cuando hizo actualización a la 92 que dió lugar a que ya no se podieran poner los screens. Recompila el Grub, y si eso no lo soluciona entonces recompilalo con todas sus dependencias y si tampoco entonces mira vaya a ser que haya alguna variable USE que la afecte.

Siento esta respuesta un poco genérica pero no estoy delante de una gentoo ahora... si luego puedo te lo especifico mejor y sinó mañana  :Very Happy: 

-- EDIT ----------------------

no es una variable USE pq no le afecta ninguna al Grub. Si recompilando no se arregla.. nunca de sabe pero no le doy muchas esperanzas...  :Very Happy: , quizás podrías probar otra versión, una anterior o si eres atrevido una más nueva pero inestable (ahora mismo hay una)

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> de ahi me baje el splash pero na de na.        

 

----------

## rgm2000

Por si os sirve de algo, os comento como lo tengo configurado yo y funcionando sin problemas:

Version grub: grub-0.93.20030118

No he creado el archivo menu.lst

mi grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/powered-by.xpm.gz

# Linux bootable partition config begins

  title Gentoo

  root (hd0,1)

  kernel /boot/bzImage vga=791 root=/dev/hda2 ro

# Linux bootable partition config ends

# OTHER bootable partition config begins

  title WindowsXP

  rootnoverify (hd0,0)

  makeactive

  chainloader +1

# OTHER bootable partition config ends

```

Tengo instalado wxp en hda1.

Tengo instalado Gentoo en hda2, en una partición tipo reiserfs.

No se si esto es correcto pero funciona perfectamente.

----------

## Javier Lopez

Aquí hablan de problemas con el automake http://archive.linuxfromscratch.org/mail-archives/lfs-support/2002/09/0064.html  Yo estoy convencido que es un problema de las variables USE, CFLAGS o de usar versiones testing. 

Por ejemplo el tamaño de mi fichero /boot/grub/stage2 es diferente al del q posteo Hefistion, el tamaño de los demás ficheros coinciden.

Este fin de semana tengo que instalar gentoo en un PC. Lo haré sin el ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", sólo con versiones estables, a ver si así funciona. Ya os diré como ha ido.

----------

## Hefistion

Buenoooooooo, pues he estado instalando gentoo otro vez (se me fue la hoya con el cfdisk   :Embarassed:  ) y en teoria lo he instalado de la misma forma, y adivina, pues si, ahora me sale el splash ??????  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

La diferencia con la primera vez fue en mi make.conf use -arch=athlon march=athlon (si ya se q no tiene sentido pero...), por lo demas lo hice de la misma forma.

Bueno dos kositas mas, se me haceis el favor

1º Como puedo emerger un pakete q no esta en el arbol portage (como la version 0.93 del grub q  tiene rgm2000)

2º Como haceis para poner los rotulos    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

fulanito escribio ........

----------

## jBilbo

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1º Como puedo emerger un pakete q no esta en el arbol portage (como la version 0.93 del grub q  tiene rgm2000)
> 
> 

 

No puedes. O creas tú el ebuild o te pasa alguien uno no oficial o compilas tu por tu parte. Todas formas el paquete que tiene rgm2000 sí esta en el portage sólo que esta masked, no es que el instala por defecto. Para instalar ese paquete haces:

```
 

cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/grub/

emerge -u grub-0.93.20030118.ebuild

```

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2º Como haceis para poner los rotulos    
> 
> fulanito escribio ........
> ...

 

En la cabecera, parte derecha, de mi mensaje verás que pone "Citar" (depende del idioma), le das y sale automatico. Tambien puedes hacerlo manual en el mensaje poniendo quote entre corchetes [ y ]. y para cerrarlo con /quote igual, entre corchetes.

----------

## Hefistion

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Todas formas el paquete que tiene rgm2000 sí esta en el portage sólo que esta masked, ...

 

Si hago

```
 

emerge -s grub

...

*  sys-apps/grub

      Latest version available: 0.92-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.92-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 856 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/

      Description: GNU GRUB boot loader

```

no me aparece nada mas q la version esta version del grub

AH y muchas gracias por contestar   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jBilbo

Te aparece sólo esa version porque esta "masked", o dicho de otra forma, "oculto", pues se considera un paquete inestable.

Si lo instalas de la forma que te he dicho en el post de arriba, lo verás... simplemente es cuestión de visitar el arbol portage y ver los ebuilds que hay disponibles, puedes emerger el ebuild que quieras, no tiene pq ser el predeterminado (el predeterminado es el paquete estable con la revisión más alta, en este caso, del grub, es el 0.92-r1).

Mira, una forma más facil, pon: 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pu grub

```

quita la "p" para actualizar, con la "p" para asegurarse  :Smile: 

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

>  *jBilbo wrote:*   
> 
> Todas formas el paquete que tiene rgm2000 sí esta en el portage sólo que esta masked, ... 
> 
> Si hago
> ...

 

----------

## Hefistion

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mira, una forma más facil, pon: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por fin entiendo para q sirve ACCEPT_KEYWORDS (por mas q leia el make.conf no me enteraba de nada)

 :Wink:   :Wink: 

por cierto si la descomento en el make.conf y hago un emerge -u world me actulizaria con las ultimas versiones aunque esten masked ?

----------

## jBilbo

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> por cierto si la descomento en el make.conf y hago un emerge -u world me actulizaria con las ultimas versiones aunque esten masked ?

 

Sip, pero cuidadín... recuerda que son paquetes inestables, es decir, no muy testeados. Intentalo, pon el make.conf así y luego prueba,  con la "p" primero para ver qué se actualizará, ya veras   :Wink: 

haz:

```

emerge -pu --deep world

```

y flipa   :Laughing: 

----------

## Hefistion

ok, muchas gracias, por tu paciencia y ayuda.

----------

## Javier Lopez

A mí también me funciona ya la splash. Lo que hice fue comentar CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS en /etc/make.conf, para q no usase ningún flag raro y volví a emerger grub.

----------

